# اختيار فكرة لمشروع صغير ناجح



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*اختيار فكرة لمشروع صغير ناجح*
*دكتور \نبيهة جابر*
*إن  أي فكرة هى عبارة عن  تركيبة من فكرة قديمة أو أكثر يتم تطويرها بطريقة  مبتكرة . إن ايجاد فكرة جديدة هى التحدى الأكبر في المرحلة الأولى لإنشاء  المشروع الصغير. إن الشخص الذى يحلم بإنشاء مشروعه الخاص ولا ينجح عادة يقع  فى أحد الفئات الآتية:ـ*


*لديه أفكار قليلة ليختار من بينها  :*
 *هذا  الشخص وكأنه يقول " لو كان عندى فكره لمشروع اقوم به ؟ " اذا قلت انك لا  تملك فكره محدده معناه انك لا تملك فكره على الإطلاق .يجب بمجرد ان تخطر لك  فكره مشروع فى احلامك ان تبدأ فى دراستها وتكون بذلك وجدت الأساس الذى  تبدأ  بناء مشروعك  عليه.*
*




*​ 

*لديه افكار كثيره جدا :ــ *
 *ان  الشخص قد يجد لديه افكار كثيره تصلح لبدأ مشروع صغير .اذا ما كنت مثل هذا  الشخص يجب ان تختار فكره واحده منهم ــ حتى لو لم تكن الأفضل ــ وتدرسها  جيدا وتطورها فى ذهنك اكثر و اكثر . ثم فكر فى احتمالات تطبيقها على ارض  الواقع . تذكر انه ليس المطلوب عمل خطه كامله مكونه من مائه صفحه او حتى  إكتمال الفكره انما المطلوب فى هذه المرحله هو تركيز اكبر على بلوره الفكره  ومدى قابليتها للتطبيق.*


*ينتظر الفكره الأفضل :ــ*
 * ان  الشخص الذى يظل يبحث عن فكره ولا يدرسها فى انتظاران تأتى اليه فكره افضل  سيظل يبحث للأبد.  سواء وجدت هذه الفكره بالفعل ام لا عليك  ايضا ان تفكر  اذا كان  لديك المهارات اللازمه لتنفيذها وانجاحها كمشروعك . ان كثير من  اصحاب المشاريع الناجحه قد فشلوا سابقا قبل ان ينجحوا كما تراهم الآن ولم  ينتظروا افضل الافكار.*
*شروط الفكرة المناسبة لبدأ مشروع صغير*

*1.  تشبع حاجه او تخلقها فى السوق: *

*يجب  التأكد من تقبل السوق للسلعه التى تريد تقديمها قبل ان تلقى بما لديك من  مال فى مشروع قد يفشل . عليك ان تكون صوره موضوعيه واضحه عن السوق المتوقع  للسلعه عن طريق جمع اكبركميه من معلومات عنها وعن السوق  الخاص بها  .وبالرغم من حقيقه صعوبه توقع رد فعل المستهلك لأى منتج جديد , الا ان  الحصول على معلومات وافيه تساعدك على تحديد موقف تقريبى عن سلوك المستهلك  تجاه المنتج .ويمكن هنا الرجوع الى الغرف التجاريه , غرفه الصناعه الخاصه  بالمنتج , بعض المستهلكين ,بعض العاملين فى المجال نفسه  , الوكلاء ,  السماسره او  وما شابه ذلك .*
*القاعده  هنا : اوجد حاجه ثم فكر كيف تشبعها . لا تبالغ بإيجاد فكره غير عاديه يصعب  تقبلها  او الاقتناع بشراؤها بسهوله إلا إذا أردت ان يضيع الوقت فى الشرح  والتوضيح. انك كمشروع صغير لا تتحمل طول الوقت حتى تبيع ما تنتجه  ولا حتى  ما تملكه من  مال يكفى  لتغطيه المصروفات . ان الشركات الكبيره فقط هى التى  تستطيع تحمل تكاليف الترويج عن منتج غير مألوف وخلق طلب عليه .*
* تحذير: لا تنتج شىء  لمجرد انك تحبه بصفه شخصيه ولكن احتمالات تقبله فى السوق ضعيفه.*
*2. استمراريه الطلب على المنتج فى السوق:ـ*

*



*​ *ان  الاسواق تتغير بسرعه ويقل الطلب على المنتج لتغير اذواق او حاجه المستهلك  له.لذلك يجب ان يكون المنتج قابل للتطوير او التعديل لتحافظ على الطلب عليه  والتمسك بحصتك فى السوق . من المهم ان تحدد اذا كان ما تنتجه مطلوب فى  المنطقه التى تعيش فيها فقط ام مطلوب  فى بلدتك ايضا ام على مستوى الدوله  كلها .ومع العولمه يجب ان تتأكد اذا كان هناك منافس لك من الخارج وما مدى  حدة المنافسه معك , واذا كان هناك منافسه محليه ما مدى قوتها .*
*3.    ما مدى انفراد المنتج فى مكوناته عن غيره :ـ *

*ان  الهدف هو ان يستطيع المتسوق ان يفرق بين منتجك و بين المنتجات الاخرى  لمنافسيك انك تحتاج الى اظهار المزايا والفوائد التى ينفرد بها منتجك  ويتميز بها عن باقى المنتجات . ان كل منتج فى العالم يمكن ان يباع او يقدم  للسوق بطريقه جديده تجذب المتسوقين اليه. تأكد من عمل ذلك اذا اردت ان تحجز  لنفسك مكان مميز فى السوق.*
*4.    مدى فائدة المنتج :ـ *

*حدد  تماما كيف سيستخدم المنتج وعدد مرات استخدامه . ان بعض المنتجات استخدامها  يحتاج لبعض التوضيح لخلق الطلب عليها واظهار الحاجه التى تشبعها .هذه  المعلومه تساعدك على تحديد استراتيجيه التسويق .*
*5.    مدى المنافسة:ـ *

*تذكر  ان المنافسه موجوده دائما . لذلك يجب تحديد حجم المنافسه محليا واقليميا  ودوليا .لاحظ ان وجود منافسه معناه ان المنتج مطلوب وعليه اقبال, وهناك  حاجه اليه فى السوق .عدم وجود منافسه ولو بسيطه معناه ان الفكره يجب  الغاؤها والبحث عن غيرها او ان فكرتك فريده من نوعها ولا يوجد مثيل لها فى  السوق . ولكن وجود منافسه محدوده قد يعنى ان هناك  نوع ما من الاحتكار يصعب  عليك موا جهته  كمبتدأ ,او ان الإقبال على ما تفكر فى انتاجه ضعيف . دراسه  حجم المنافسه ضروره لإثبات جدوى فكرتك.*
*6.    السعر منافس:ـ*

*إن  السعر الصحيح لمنتج او خدمه من اهم عوامل نجاح المشروع . لا تظلم مشروعك  بسعر منخفضا جدا او  عاليا جدا. عند التسعير يجب مراعاة أن السعر :ـ*


*        يواكب المنافسه فى السوق*
 

*       يجذب المتسوقين*
 

*       يحقق ربح مناسب*
 *حدد السعر بما يتناسب مع الحاجه للمنتج دون استغلال او طمع . وتذكر ان السعر المناسب يضعك فى المكانه المناسبه فى السوق.*
*7. مستوى الصعوبة فى تغطيه تكاليف تنفيذ الفكرة فى الواقع: *

*يجب  وضع العناصر الإقتصاديه فى الإعتبار عند تنفيذ السلعه التى تريد تنفيذها ,  مثل الإستثمار المطلوب ,تكاليف التسويق, الأفراد المطلوبين ..الخ . قد  يكون لديك فكره جيده عن العمل ولكن ليس لديك المقياس الأقتصادى المطلوب  لتغطيه تنفيذ الفكره , عندئذ اتركها وتبنى اخرى تعرف كيف تنفذها وتستطيع  تغطيه اى تكاليف مطلوبه او اى نوع من الجوانب الإقتصاديه لتنفيذ وانجاح  المشروع .*
*8. احتمالات النمو : *

*ان  الفكره الناجحه هى التى يكون الطلب على المنتج او الخدمه التى ستقدمها  يحتوى على احتمال نمو ثابت ومتوازن .  ادرس وتأكد ان الطلب سيستمر لفتره  طويله كافيه لتغطيه تكاليف الإنشاء وتحقيق الربح الذى يسعدك كمالك للمشروع.*
*9.    مدى تكرار البيع :ــ *

*تأكد  ان العملاء سيكرروا الشراء منك وطلب ما تنتجه .اى ان العميل سيحتاج السلعه  ويشتريها مرات عديده حتى يتحقق الربح .ان الربح يأتى مع تكرار الشراء  ويزداد مع زياده تكرار الطلب.*
*10.    امان استخدام المنتج :ــ*

*ان  امان استخدام المنتج عنصر هام جدا لكل العملاء, خاصه المنتجات المصنعه  .اذا كنت فى مجال تقديم الخدمه يجب ان تتأكد ان العاملين قد تدربوا جيدا  بهدف ارضاء العميل او تدريبه اذا تطلب الامر ذلك لضمان الامان.*
*11.    ارتفاع التوزيع مع خطه الترويج :ــ *

*المشاعر  هى التى تبيع .ان كثير من الناس تشترى بدافع العواطف مثل الطمع ,الغيره,  الحاجه ,الرغبه فى المنافسه .ان الإعلانات تثير هذه المشاعر او اى منها لدى  العملاء وتحفزهم على الشراء بالتركيز على هذه المشاعر (جوائز ماليه ,اثارة  غيره الآخرين ,المنافسه , منح ضمان لفتره طويله  ..الخ) او اطلاع العميل  على ما سيفقده اذا لم يشترى المنتج ( الخصم , منح واحده زياده اذا اشتريت  اكثر من اثنين وهكذا)*
*12.   الحاجه للتخزين قبل البيع :ــ *

*تجنب  التخزين الزائد لأن هذا مكلف جدا كما يحتوى على مخاطر .احسب ذلك جيدا قبل  تنفيذ الفكره . اذا كان التخزين ضروره ضع فى الإعتبار انك يجب ان تؤمن على  المخزن والمنتجات.*
* هل عرفت الآن اذا كانت الفكره تنطبق عليها هذه الشروط . هذه الفكره هى بالتأكيد التى ستحقق النجاح الذى تتمناه .*


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*أساسيات نجاح المشروع الصغير*

*



*​ *مثل أي عمل تسعى لتحقيقه يجب أن تستند إلى أسس ثابتة لإنجاحه. *
*لتنجح فى مشروعك الصغير هناك ضرورات مطلوبة يجب تنميتها وتنفيذها لتحقق ذلك .هذه الضرورات هى :ـ*
*1.  اعمل ما تستمتع به :ـ*
*ان  ما تحصل عليه من المشروع من رضا نفسى ومكسب مالى واستقرارو متعه هى قيمه  الجهد والمال الذى وضعته فى المشروع . لذلك اذا لم تستمتع بما تعمله سينعكس  عمليا على ادائك فى المشروع وتصبح فرصك فى االنجاح ضعيفه ان لم تكن معدومه  .*
*2.  خذ ما تعمله بجدية :ـ*
*لن  تستطيع ان تكون فاعلا وناجحا فى مشروعك الا اذا كنت تؤمن بما تقوم به من  عمل وانتاج او خدمه تؤديها .ان الفشل اكيد اذا لم تأخذ كل امور المشروع  بجديه و تنفذ كل شىء بدقه واهتمام واقتناع .اذا لم تأخذ مشروعك بجديه لن  ينظر اليك عملاءك بجديه. ان كثير من اصحاب المشاريع الصغيره نجحوا وحققوا  مكاسب كبيره لجديتهم ومثابرتهم فى العمل.*
*3.  خطط لكل شىء :ـ*
*إن  التخطيط ليس فقط ضروره ولكنه يبنى لديك عادة التنظيم التى تعتبر أساس  النجاح فى حياتك كلها . تنظيم العمل يساعدك على تحليل المواقف ,تجميع  البيانات ,ثم تسجيل النتائج على اساس الحقائق التى توصلت اليها مما جمعته  ونظمته فى السجلات. الغرض من التخطيط هو انك تضع اهدافك ووسائل تطبيقها  مكتوبه على الورق .وقد تستخدم هذه الخطه كخريطه عمل تقيس بها ما حققته من  انجازات من نقطه البدايه الى نقطه خروج المشروع الى الوجود .*
*4. إداره المال بحكمة :ـ*


 ​ * ان  دم الحياة لأى مشروع هو السيوله النقديه التى بها تشترى المخزون ,وتدفع  للخدمات ,وتسوق منتجاتك للأستمرار فى مشروعك الصغير ونجاحه. هناك جانبين  لأدارة المال بحكمه:ــ*
*·   النقود التى تستلمها من العملاء مقابل بضائعك او خدماتك.*
*·  النقود التى تنفقها على شراء المخزون,الاجور ,وبنود الصرف الأخرى المطلوبه لتشغيل المشروع وابقائه منتجا.*
*يجب ان تحرص على التوازن بين البندين حتى يتبقى لك ربح ويرفع من راسمالك. *
*5.  اسعَ للبيع :ـ*
*لا  يهم ان تكون بائعا ماهرا ,او مصمم اعلانات جيد,او تجيد العلاقات العامه ,  فهذه تعتبر من الأصول المهمه, لكن الأهم هو ان تتصل وتطلب بجديه ومثابره من  المشترين ان يشتروا ما تبيعه . اى ان تكون على اتصال شخصى وفاعل مع من  تتوقع ان يكونوا عملاء متوقعين.*
*6. تذكر ان كل ما تفعله هو من اجل العميل:ـ*
*إن  مشروعك الصغير ليس فقط منتج او خدمه تبيعها , بل هو اساسا لأرضاء العميل  وجذبه للتعامل مع منتجاتك. لذلك يجب عمل كل ما تستطيع لضمان استمراريه  العلاقه بين العميل ومشروعك ,مثل : منح ضمان للمنتج , خدمه ما بعد البيع ,  تعريفه بمزايا وفوائد المنتج من خلال الإعلان الصادق الأمين , تسهيلات  الدفع  ..الخ.*
*7.  لا تشعر بالحرج من الترويج عن نفسك ( دون أن تصبح بغيضًا):ـ*
*ان  كل ما تفعله لن يجدى اذا لم يعرفك الجمهور ــ من تكون؟ وماذا تبيع؟ ولماذا  يشتروا منك ؟ ان  الترويج عن نفسك هو اكثر فائده للعمل و بالرغم ان كثيرمن  الأعمال لا تستخدمه الا ان الجمهور يحب ان يعرف  من هو صاحب المشروع وما  سيقدمه ليطمئن  للتعامل معه ويصبح عميلا دائما .*
*8.  اعرض صورة إيجابية لمشروعك :ـ*
*أصحاب  المشاريع الصغيره لديها الفرصه أن تعطى إنطباعا جيدا عند بدأ التشغيل  لسهوله اتصالهم بالجمهور.ان الإنطباع الأول هو اهم لحظه لا يجب ان تفوت على  صاحب المشروع الصغيروعليه ان يحرص على تثبيت صوره ايجابيه عنه وعن منشأته  وعن ما يبيعه عند الجمهور. لذلك فإن المظهر الأنيق النظيف مطلوب للمساهمه  فى خلق انطباع جيد عن المشروع. وليس معنى ذلك ان تبالغ فى الإنفاق على  المظاهر حتى لا يضيع رأسمالك .*
*9. اعرف عملائك :ـ*
*إن الميزة التي يملكها مالك المشروع الصغير  هو انه يستطيع خدمه عملائه شخصيا وبالتالى تتكون علاقات مباشره مع  العملاء. ويمكنه الرد فى الحال ومباشره على استفساراتهم سواء عن طريق  التليفون او شخصيا داخل الموقع .هذا يجعل صاحب المشروع يعرف عملائه بصفه  شخصيه وبالتالى يعرف كيف يتعامل معهم ويرضيهم .وبذلك يضمن تكرار الشراء  منه.*
*10. ابنى فريق عمل جاد :ـ*
*لا  يمكن لأى فرد أن يعمل بمفرده مهما كانت إمكاناته . لذلك اى كان عدد العماله  لديه يجب ان تكون جاده وملتزمه باخلاقيات العمل للمنشأه. ولكن اهم فريق  عمل لصاحب المشروع الصغير  هو العميل الذى يشارك بالرأى فى مدى جودة المنتج . بالنسبه للمشروع  الصغيران فريق العمل قد يكون اعضاء العائله ,العاملين معك ,بالأضافه الى  العملاء .هؤلاء جميعا لهم رأى فى اداء المشروع وتحديد مستقبله , لأنهم اقرب  الناس اليك والذى عادة ما تلجأ اليهم طالبا الرأى والاستشارة.*
*11. يجب أن تُعرف كخبير :ـ*
*إن  الجمهور يفضل أن يشتري السلعه ممن يعرفهم جيدًا ويعرف انهم خبراء فيما  يبيعون ويستطيعوا اصلاح المنتج  فى وقت قليل اذا كانت المنتجات تحتاج  لصيانه اواصلاح .ان شهرة صاحب المشروع كخبير فى منتجاته تكسبه ثقة العملاء  والذين سيتزايدون مع الوقت ومعهم تتزايد أرباحك.*
*12. أوجد ميزة تنافسية :ـ*
*يجب  ان يكون لديك افكارا للبيع مميزه تحقق منها تنافسيه أعلى  من غيرك فى  السوق. قد تكون مده ضمان اطول ,او خصم اعلى,او بيع بالتقسيط لفتره اطول,او  خدمه لا يقدمها غيرك ، سعر اقل ,او مجموعه من هذا كله , او بعض منه .كن  دائما مميزا.*
*13.  استثمر فى نفسك :ـ*


 ​ *اقرأ  أحدث الكتب التى صدرت خاصه يمشروعك .احضر ندوات ..الخ . المالك الناجح يجب  ان يستمر فى متابعه جمع المعلومات وتحديثها عن كل نواحى المشروع . هناك  دائما طرق حديثه لإنتاج افضل , او طرق اعلان اقوى ,او وسائل تسويق احدث  ..الخ. متابعه الحديث والجديد يساعدك على التحديث  والتطويرو بالتالى  استمرايه مشروعك ونجاحه*
*14. سهولة الوصول إليك :ـ*
*سهوله  الوصول اليك تعنى سهوله التعامل معك .يجب ان تكون قادرا على توريد منتجاتك  او تقديم خدماتك  بالطريقه المريحه والمناسبه لهم كما يريدون ومتى واين  يريدوها .اذا كانت هناك شكوى من اى عميل يمكنه ان تصل اليك  بسهوله وان  تصلحها فى الحال اوفى اسرع وقت ممكن.*
*15.  ابنى سمعة طيبة صلبة ومتينة :ـ*
*إن  السمعه الطيبه تكتسب ولا تشترى . وهى تعتبر اصل من أصول المنشأه الملموسه  والقابله للتداول.وهى تكتسب بالتعامل بصدق وامانه ونزاهه فى كل تعاملاتك مع  اجاده تامه فى عملك .الاستمراريه بالتعامل بنفس الاخلاقيات فى ادائك يضمن  استمراريه تعامل العملاء معك بل واكتساب الكثير غيرهم .*
*16. بيـع الفائـدة :ـ*
*إن  كل وسائل الترويج المستخدمه يجب أن تركز على فوائد المنتج أو الخدمه التى  تبيعها .اى عميل لن يشترى شىء لن يعود عليه بالفائده .لذلك يجب ان تعتمد  على ادوات الاعلان التى تحقق الإتصال المباشر وتركز على إبراز الفوائد  المحققه من شراء المنتج او الخدمه الت تبيعها .*
*17.  اجذب الانتباه :ـ*
*لا  يستطيع مالك مشروع صغير ان يضيع وقت ومال او طاقه على انشطة الترويج فقط  بالظهورالمباشر والمتكرر على وسائل الإعلان. لذلك احرص ان تكون الوسائل  المستخدمه بسيطه وغير مكلفه لأن اى عمليه ترويج يجب ان تعود عليك بالربح  وجذب عدد كبير من العملاء لا ان تهدر مالك وجهدك .*
*18.  كتسب مهاره التفاوض:*
*إن  القدرة على التفاوض الفعال مهارة يجب على كل مالك مشروع صغير ان يجيدها  تماما .وهى مكمله للبيع الا إنها تستخدم كل يوم عمل بل وكل ساعه فى اليوم .  وهنا يجب ان تجيد فن التفاوض حتى تحقق مبدأ المكسب للطرفين اى كل من  البائع والمشترى يحققوا مكسب ,بمعنى آخر انت تكسب المال والمشترى يكسب منتج  ذات جوده عاليه بسعر مناسب .اى ان التفاوض يجعل كل طرف مقتنع انه الفائز.*
*19. كن منظمًا واستمر كذلك :ـ*
*يجب  أن يكون المكان منظما ونظيفا دائما. جميع المستندات منظمه داخل ملفات تحمل  عنوان لما بداخلها .وهذه الملفات توضع فى مكان يسهل الوصول اليه فى اى وقت  مع المحافظه عليها .التنظيم يشمل الوقت ايضا وتحديد الزمن المطلوب لتأديه  كل مرحله من العمل حتى تبدأ وتنتهى فى الميعاد المحدد لها وبالتالى يصدق  المالك فى اى ميعاد يحدده مما يجعله موضع ثقه واحترام عملائه .*
*20. لا تتدخل فى كل الأنشطه:ـ*
*لا  تتدخل فى كل صغيره وكبيره فى العمل بنفسك .حدد الواجبات المطلوبه من كل  عامل وتابعه.حدد الواجبات والحقوق والاخلاقيات التى يجب اتباعها فى العمل  واكتبها وعلقها فى مكان ظاهر بحيث يراها الجميع .تابع وراقب تنفيذ ذلك ومدى  التزام العاملين بها وحاسب المقصر حتى تضمن دقه وجودة العمل فى مشروعك .*
*21.   خذ وقتًا للراحة:*
*إن  إغراء جنى الأرباح يجعل كثيرًا من أصحاب المشاريع يعملوا لفترات طويله  بدون راحة، مما يرهقهم وبالتالى يؤثر على قدرتهم على التركيز والمتابعه كما  يؤثر عليهم صحيا. من الأفضل تحديد وقت ثابت للراحه والأجازات  الأسبوعيه  والسنويه حتى تسترد نشاطك البدنى والذهنى .*
*22. تابع عملائك بصفه مستمره:ـ*
*اتصل  دائما بعملائك لمتابعه اذا كانت هناك اى شكوى  لتتجنبها او تعليقات لتطوير  اى جانب فى عملك  .تلبيه رغبات العملاء تساعدك على ضمان رضاهم وبالتالى  نجاح مستمر لمشروعك الصغير وازدهاره.*


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*
الإسم التجارى المناسب لمشروعك



*




 ما هو الإسم  الناجح لمشروعك الصغير ؟ هوالإسم الذى يجذب العملاء للتعامل معك. ولكن  إختيار إسم لمشروعك ليس أمرا سهلا. الإسم هو الذى يحدد هويه مشروعك.فهو  الذى يعرف عملائك بك وبمشروعك , وماذا تنتج , ويعطى فكره عن كيفيه قيامك  بعملك. حسن إختيار الإسم مهم جدا لإنك بمجرد إختياره ستجد صعوبه فى تغييره  لإن ذلك يتطلب تغير المستندات الرسميه ,بطاقه التعريف, موقعك الإليكترونى  .إنك لن تستطيع تغييره دون إجراءات قانونيه معقده.
*ما هو الأسم التجار* ى* الناجح :ــ*
*1.   **يفرق بينك وبين منافسيك :ــ*
 إن إسم  منشأتك هو الفرصه الأولى التى تخبر العملاء كيف تتميز عن غيرك من العاملين  فى نفس المجال. ويتم ذلك بالتركيز على ما يجعلك فريدا ويشير إلى ما يوجد فى  منتجك أو الخدمه التى تقدمها ولا توجد فى غيرها. أو يظهر إنك تقوم بعمل  أفضل من غيرك.
*2.   **يسهل تذكره وتهجيته :ــ* 
 يجب أن  يتذكر العملاء اسم منشأتك وطريقه كتابته بسهوله. وذلك ليسهل إيجاد الإسم  فى دليل التليفون أو على الإنترنت.إختيار إسم مثل " شخلولعليرم" فكره سيئه  للغايه. أن يكون إسما فريدا مطلوب ولكن بلا معنى ولا يمكن هجائه فكره سخيفه  وضاره. يجب أن يٌظهر الإسم التجارى طبيعه عملك.
*3.   **ضع فى إعتبارك منافسيك :ــ* 
 ضع فى  إعتبارك أسماء مشاريع منافسيك قبل أن تختار إسم منشأتك .إنك أكيد لا تريد  أن تتهم بسرقه إسم أحد أو يختلط إسمك مع مشروع غيرك فلا يتعرف العملاء من  تكون. إلإسم التجارى يعتبر ملكيه فكريه يحاسب عليها القانون ويعتبر تقليدها  جريمه.
*4.   **الإسم الناجح يحتوى على دلاله إيجابيه :ــ*




 إسأل أشخاص  لاتعرفهم عن الإسم الذى إخترته. وستفاجأ بما يفكرون فيه عن الإسم. كثير من  الكلمات لها معنى أدبى وآخر معنوى. إن دلاله الكلمه قد تكون إيجابيه, أو  محايده ,او سلبيه إعتمادا على ما ترتبط به عاطفيا لدى الأشخاص .
 مثال: كلمه "  ماما" و كلمه " أم " الأولى تعكس علاقه عاطفيه إيجابيه, أما الثانيه فهى  محايده لا تعكس أى عواطف فهى مجرد إسم . عند إختيارك لإسم يجب أن يعطى معنى  إيجابى يتلقاه العملاء عند سماع إسم المنشأه كما يجب أن يكون مناسبا  لعملك. إذا كنت تبيع ملابس للأطفال فإسم " قطتى الصغيره " أو "  بنوتى  الحلوه " سيعطى إحساس إيجابى ويثير مشاعر إيجابيه عند من يسمعه أو يقرأه  كما يعطى صوره محببه للنفس ويعكس ما تبيعه.أما إذا إستخدمت اسم مثل "  الشرسه " أو   "البنت المتوحشه"  بالتأكيد يثير صوره غير إيجابيه على  الإطلاق وتنفر من يقرأها  أو يسمعها مما تثيره فى الذهن والمشاعرمن صوره  غير إيجابيه تجاه مشروعك. كما لا يوضح هذا الإسم المجال الذى تعمل فيه  .لذلك يجب أن يناسب الإسم ودلالته والصوره التى يبعثها مع ما يقدمه مشروعك  من بضائع وخدمات.
*5.   **يمكن تخيل الصوره التى يحتويها :ــ* 
 ما  الذى يقفز إلى ذهنك عند قراءه إسم مثل " شخللولعخليمر " ؟ لن يتخيل   العملاء أى شىء عند قراءه إسم كهذا بل وقد ينصرفوا عن ما يمثله هذا الأسم .  عامه العقل البشرى لديه القدره على التصور أو التخيل عند قراءه أو سماع أى  لغه. لذلك إدخال عنصر التخيل فى الإسم يعتبر عاملا مهما ليتذكره العميل,  ويعتبر أداه قويه للإعلان عن المنشأه.
*6.   **الإسم الناجح يجب أن يوضح ما تقدمه المنشأه :ــ* 
 يجب أن  يعبر الإسم عن العناصر الأساسيه التى تبيعها من منتجات أو خدمات. إختيار  اسم مثل " النقل السريع " أو " كوافير الجميلات " أو " معمل تحاليل " يظهر  بوضوح نوع العمل الذى تقوم به وبذلك يسهل جذب العملاء الى منشأتك, كما يسهل  إيجاد إسم منشأتك فى دليل التليفون أو الموقع على النت. غير الإسم فى  الحال إذا لم يوضح من تكون.هل إسم مثل " شخللولعخليمر" يوضح أى شىء؟
*7.   **يجب أن يكون الإسم قصيرا إلى حد ما :ــ* 
 يجب   أن يسهل تذكرالإسم ويسهل نطقه , ويسهل قراءته على لوحات الإعلانات أو على  أى أداه للترويج.هذا الجانب حيوى جدا لتجعل عملائك يتذكروا إسم منشأتك  ويتمكنوا من تعريف الآخرين به. إجعل الإسم قصيرعلى قدرالإمكان لتحقق هذا  الهدف المهم. 
*8.   **فكر فى الألوان عند إختيارك للإسم :ــ*
*



*
 إن اللون مكون مهم للإسم فهو يبرز جماله خاصه عند الترويج عن المنشأه والمنتج .
 النصيحه  الأخيره هى أن تختار إسمين أو ثلاثه حتى يسهل  إختيار واحد لا يملكه غيرك  أو مشابه له عند تسجيل إسم لمنشأتك وإتخاذ الإجراءات القانونيه له. 
*شعارمشروعك الصغيرهوأفضل ترويج له*
*( اللوجو)*
 إن  شعار المشروع ليس فقط للشركات الكبيره أو العالميه فقط .بل هو لأى مشروع  يريد أن يقدم صوره مهنيه ناجحه ويعمل على تعريف العملاء به بمجرد رؤيته.إن  الشعار هو *الصوره* بينما الإسم *التجارى*  هو الكلمات التى تكتب للتعريف بالمنشأه.ومعظم الشركات تجمع الإسم التجارى  مع شعار يميز المنشأه بمجرد النظر. ومن أهم خواص الشعار (اللوجو) الآتى:ــ
*1.   **شعارك يعمل من أجلك:ــ* 
 على  بطاقه التعريف , الفواتير , الإيصالات , مطبوعات منشأتك ..إلخ يظهر شعارك  ليتحدث عنك. ضعه فى دليل التليفون بجوار إسم المنشأه , على جانبى عربه  النقل إذا كان لديك واحده.الغرض من كل ذلك هو ان يفرق العملاء بين مشروعك  وبين منافسيك. الشعار الجيد يجذب النظر فى الحال ويجعل عملائك يتذكروا  منشأتك لإن كثير من الناس يتذكروا الصوره أكثر من الكلمات.
*2.   **الشعار يجب أن يكون شكله سهل:ــ*
*



*
 البساطه  فى تصميم الشعار يجعل التنفيذ سهل ويساعد العملاء على تذكره. حد من عدد  الألوان المستخدمه وإبعد عن الألوان الترابيه.فكرفى التناقض البسيط فى  الألوان والأشكال البسيطه عند تصميم الشعار.
*3.   **الشعار يجب أن يشيرالى ما تبيعه :ــ* 
 كثيرمن  المنشآت تستخدم شعار مكون من الحروف الأولى من الإسم التجارى للمنشأه  مكتوب بشكل  هندسى جميل  بدلا من صوره . إن الشكل الذى لايعطى معنى أو يضلل  يضر أكثر من أن يفيد.
*4.   **الألوان المستخدمه قويه :ــ* 
 الألوان  تعتبر مكون هام لشعار المنشأه ووسائل الترويج الأخرى. مثلا اللون الأحمر  هو لون قوى يرتبط بالأثاره والطاقه, والسرعه, والعاطفه الجياشه. واللون  الأخضر لون يبعث الهدوء ويرتبط بالنمو والتجدد والطبيعه.كما نرى أن الألوان  لها دلالات لذلك يمكنك أن تستخدم مزيج من الألوان لتضفى لمسه جمال وقوه  لشعارك. ولكن إحذر من إستخدام لون لمجرد إنه لونك المفضل .يجب إستخدام  اللون الذى يناسب مشروعك فقد لا يناسبه لونك المفضل بل وقد يفسد شعارك.
*5.   **يجب أن يكون شعارك يغطى كل متطلبات الترويج :ــ* 
 إن  الشعار الذى تختاره يجب أن يظهر بشكل جيد على بطاقه التعريف  وعلى كل  مطبوعات الترويج. إن الشعار المعقد لا يتكيف جيدا مع وسائلك للترويج . لذلك  إجعله بسيط وجرب مدى ملائمته قبل أن تتسرع وتطبعه على مطبوعاتك.


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*إزرع فى نفسك عادات النجاح


* *إزرع  فى نفسك عادات النجاح*​ يجب أن يعرف كل من يحاول تحقيق  النجاح إن النجاح ليس القرارات السليمه على قدر ما هى عادات سليمه. إن  مفتاح النجاح يكمن فى القرارات اليوميه التى تشكل العادات. إن هؤلاء الذين  يملكون العادات الصحيحه هم من ينجحون.
*1.   **الناجحون يعتنوا بأنفسهم:ــ*
 النجاح يبدأ فى العقل وليس فى  الجسد. الشخص الذى يريد النجاح يجب أن يعتنى بعقله وجسده. الناجحون يتغذوا  جيدا ويحافظوا على لياقتهم النفسيه والصحيه. وهم أيضا يحافظوا على صفائهم  الذهنى وقدرتهم على التركيز. 
*2.   **إفعلها الآن ولا تتكاسل:ــ*
 لا تتكاسل وتؤجل ما يجب عمله الآن  إلى الغد أوحتى بعد غد. الناجحون لا يتباطئوا ويؤجلوا أعمالهم. عاده ما  نؤجل العمل الذى لا نحبه أو لا نهتم به. الناجحون يؤدوا العمل ككل فى وقته  .لإن كل جزء من العمل له نفس الأهميه ليكتمل ويتم. إذغ اردت النجاح قم الآن  وأدى ما عليك عمله وأجلته سابقا.
*3.   **الناجحون يمارسوا العرفان بالجميل:ــ*
*



*
 إن الضغوط والتحديات واقع فى  حياتنا. تخفيف ألم هذه الصعوبات يأتى من ممارسه العرفان بالجميل. الناجحون  إتخذوا قرارا منذ البدايه أن يركزوا على ما هو إيجابى وتحمل ما هو سلبى  .انهم يعبروا عن عرفانهم بالجميل عن الأشياء التى حصلوا عليها وحققوا فيها  نجاحا.
*4.   **الناجحون يمتنعوا عن التعميم:ـــ*
 دائما ما يقول الناس " إنك دائما  تأتى متأخر " أو " إنك لا تقول شكرا أبدا " .إحذر من إطلاق هذه التصريحات .  النجحون ينتبهوا للكلمات التى يستخدمونها ولا يوزعوا الإتهامات على من  حولهم عشوائيا. إن كلمتك تؤثر على نفسيه العاملين معك وتحبطهم خاصه عندما  يكون الموقف لا يكرروه كثيرا.
*5.    الناجحون لا يتبعوا عواطفهم:*


 من السهل ان تتخذ قرارا نابع من  العاطفه. النتيجه دائما ليست مربحه.الناجحون يفهموا أن العواطف واقع له صله  بما يحدث. ولكنها لا يجب أن تكون هى المحرك الوحيد لما يتخذ من قرارات.  القرار هو الذى يجب أن يحرك العواطف.لتنجح فى تحقيق أهدافك يجب أن تربط  العواطف بالعقل.
*6.   **الناجحون تعلموا أن يكونوا إجتماعيون بطريقه بناءه:ــ*
 ليس حقيقى إن الناجحون إجتماعيون  بطبيعتهم. الحقيقى هو إنهم يدركوا أهميه العلاقات الإجتماعيه والتواصل مع  الآخرين. إنهم أيضا يدركوا أهميه الوقت.لذلك فهم لا يضيعوا وقتهم على  المناسبات الإجتماعيه بلا حدود. إنهم يستثمروا وقتهم فى أشخاص قد يساعدوهم  أو قد يحتاجوا إليهم لتبادل المنفعه.
*7.   **الناجحون خادمون:ــ*
 الناجح الحقيقى ليس مغرورا بنجاحه.  الناجح يعطى أكثر مما يأخذ ويكتسب عاده إعطاء قيمه للآخرين.إنهم خادمون  للناس. يخدم الناس ليكسب النجاح. إن الذين يرثوا الثروات ليسوا بناجحين  .الناجح هو من ينتج ويخدم الآخرين بعمله ليحقق المكسب من إشباع حاجات  الناس.
*8.   **الناجح الحقيقى يتوقع ما ليس متوقعا:ــ*
 إذا لم تعرف إن هناك حاجه لمراجعه  وتحديث خطه العمل لديك ,ستحبط إذا ظهر شىء قطع مجرى العمل وإضطررت لتأجيل  جزء منه.ما لم يتم لا تجعله سببا لإحباطك . الناجح دائما يترك وقت مستقطع  فى جدول أعماله للظروف الطارئه. الناجح يتوقع ما لا يتوقعه غيره ويحسب له  حساب فى خطه العمل. لا تجعل جدول اعمالك شىء مقدس لا يمس ولا يمكن تعديله  عند الضروره. الناجح عاده ما يكون مرنا ولا يجعل من نفسه عبدا للساعه.


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2011)

د*روس مستفاده من حياه رجل أعمال ناجح* *كن *إيجابيا*:ــ*


 1.    إذا أردت  أن تعيش سعيدا فى الحياه كن إيجابيا مهما كان الموقف سيئا من حولك ,يمكنك  إختيار أن تنظر بإيجابيه وتكتشف الجزء المضىء ليحفزك على المضى قدما.كونك  إيجابيا سيجعلك تنظر للحياه بعدسات متفائله مما ينشطك ويدفعك للمحاوله من  جديد . لا تأخذ كل شىء على إنها مسلم بها ..كل شىء يتغير ويتحسن بمجهود  منك.  
*2.   **إتبع قلبك :ــ*
 قد يقول لك الناس عن ما هو الطيب أو  الصحيح الذى يجب أن تفعله أو ما يتوقعوه منك ولكن فى النهايه هى حياتك أنت  .إذا لم تعيشها أنت بحلوها ومرها من يعيشها غيرك ؟ تمهل وإستمع إلى قلبك  وإدرس الموضوع جيدا ثم إستجمع شجاعتك لتتبع ما يقوله قلبك فهو مثل الرادار  الذى يرصد كل شىء ثم يوجهكك الى الإتجاه الصحيح .
*3.   **إحلم حلما كبيرا:ــ*
 إلى أى مدى ستذهب وتتقدم يحدده حجم  الحلم الذى تسعى لتحقيقه. الحلم الصغير يجعلك وكأنك فى صندوق صغير وسينتهى  بك الأمر أبعد ما تكون عن أحلامك.طبعا أن تحلم حلما كبير ليس سهلا ,قد  يخيفك فشل قديم ,أو ربما تشعر إنك لا تملك الإمكانيات لتحقيق هذا الحلم  الكبير ,ولكن إطمإن ليس مطلوبا أن تحققه كله ,بل جزء وراء جزء ليكون دائما  لديك الدافع والحافز للتقدم والنجاح.لا تجعل السلبيه تدفعك للجمود أو  الهبوط لأسفل .*تجرأ وإحلم حلم كبير*.
*4.   **الجيد هو أسوأ عدو للأفضل:ــ*
 عندما تصل إلى مستوى جيد بصوره  كافيه, ستشعر بالراحه وإنه لم يعد هناك ما يستحق الكفاح للوصول للأفضل.  لهذا السبب كلمه جيد هى عدو كلمه أفضل لأنها تجعلك تتوقف قبل أن تصل إلى  أقصى طاقه لديك.إنها تجمدك مكانك ولا تجعلك تطور نفسك للأفضل. كن راضيا  وإسعد بما حققت ولكن إعرف إن لديك مرحله أخرى عليك إنجازها ليكمل الحلم  الذى تتمنى تحقيقه.
*5.   **إجرى فى سباقك أنت :ــ*
 إن سباقك أنت يختلف عن سباق  الآخرين. إذا أدركت ذلك ستحرر نفسك من أى شعور بالحسد أو الغيره تجاه من  نجحوا قبلك أو معك أوحتى بعدك.إذا علمت إن شخص نجح ستسر لذلك لإنك تشعر إنك  لست فى سباق معه وإنه منافس لك وإنتصر عليك. ولكن سيدفعك ذلك للإجتهاد  لتصبح أنت ناجحا  وتصل إلى أفضل حياه تتمناهاولا يضيع الوقت فى الحقدعلى من  نجح.وهذا يحدث لإنك تنافس نفسك وتجرى سباقك أنت ولست فى سباق مع غيرك.  


 *6.   **ركز على ما تستطيع التحكم فيه:ــ*
 قد يكون لديك تجربه سيئه لا تستطيع  أن تفعل شيئا تجاهها .إذا حدث ذلك لا تفكر فيها طويلا وتعلم الدرس منها  فقط. إنك تتضيع وقتك وجهدك إذا فكرت فيها.تقدم وركز بدلا من ذلك على  الأشياء التى تستطيع التحكم فيها. سيحررك  ذلك من الغضب والضغط والسعور  بالغضب. فكر فى ما تستطيع تغيره. أنت أم الناس ؟ أم أسلوبك فى التعامل مع  الآخرين أو المواقف المختلفه؟ إنك لا تستطيع تغيير الناس ولكنك تستطيع  تغيير نفسك وسلوكك.ركز على هذا التغيير لتتقدم وتنجح .ليس معنى ذلك أن  تتغير للأسوأ ,بل لتستمد القوه والخبره مما حدث.
*7.   **إعتبر الفشل صديقك:ــ*
 صادق الفشل ليجعلك ذلك جريئا  بالخبره التى إكتسبتها فى أن تحاول مره أخرى .لا تنظر للفشل على إنه  النهايه. العكس صحيح الفشل هو الخبره التى إكتسبتها لتقوم بما هو صواب,هو  ثمن النجاح الذى ستحققه عندما تتجنب أسباب الفشل.
*8.   **العلاقات هى كنزك الأعظم:ــ*
 فى النهايه ما الذى تريد تحقيقه فى  الحياه . هل ستكون النجاح ذات قيمه وأنت مكروه من الجميع؟ هل تستحق الشهره  أن تفقد من يحبوك ويخلصوا لك ؟ لا أظن ذلك. إن علاقاتك الطيبه بمن حولك هى  الكنز الذى لا يفرغ. كلما إحتجت للمساعده أو النصيحه المخلصه ستجدها  فيه.إفهم تلك الحقيقه واستوعبها جيدا وإحرص عليها قبل أن يفوتك الوقت ولا  تجد  أحدا حولك عندما تحتاج لذلك.


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*الناجحون والوقت*

*



*​ *1.   قاعده 20/80 :ــ*
*من  المحتمل أن تحقق 80% من النتائج من 20% مجهود تبذله .هذه النسبه تنطبق على  مناطق كثيره من العمل. إجعل نفسك ماهرا فى المهمات التى تعود مباشرة  بالفائده على تحقيق أهدافك ولا تضيع مجهودك فيما لا يفيد نجاحك.إذا ركزت  20% من مجهودك فى عمل ما هومفيد ستحقق 80% من نجاحك.*
*2.   اجعل مصروف جيب من الوقت:ــ*
*أحيانا  يظهر فجأه ما يجب عمله فى الحال . إذا لم تكن قد تركت بعض الوقت خالى معك  سيتعطل عملك بأكمله.إذا كنت تستيقظ الساعه السابعه إجعلها السابعه إلا ربع,  إذا كان الأفطار يأخذ ساعه إجعله نصف ساعه . هذا الوقت المستقطع سيكون وقت  متاح لما يستجد من طوارىء ولا يعطل عن أداء عملك المهم أو الروتينى الذى  يجب أن يتم فى موعده .الناجحون مبدعون ويعرفوا كيف يوفروا بعض الوقت  للطوارىء.*
*3.   حدد وقت الإجاده:ــ*
*أن  التوافق الجسدى والذهنى يختلف من شخص لآخر. الناجح هو من يعرف الوقت الذى  ينتج فيه وينجز فيه العمل بهمه ونشاط. قد يكون الصباح هو أكثر الأوقات الذى  يكون فيه البعض  أكثر نشاطا وتركيزا لإنجاز أعمالهم. هؤلاء يجب أن يركزوا  أعمالهم  التى تحتاج لهذا النشاط والتركيزفى الصباح.ومن يجد أن أنسب  الأوقات للأنجاز لديه هى فتره الظهر فليفعل ذلك هو أيضا.*
*4.   أعد شحن طاقتك فى أقل وقت:ــ*
*إذا  أردت تحقيق أحلامك يجب أن تحترم الوقت وتنظر إليه على إنه نقود. ولكن يجب  أن تحترم قدراتك الذهنيه والجسديه أكثر لإنها أساس نجاحك.يجب أن تترك لنفسك  بعض الوقت للراحه أو الأجازه اى كانت مدتها لتعيد شحن طاقاتك وتستعيد  نشاطك ورغبتك فى الإنجاز.إلغى الساعه من حياتك تماما لمده يوم أو إثنين ولا  تنظر فيها وإسترخى تماما بهدوء حتى تشحن طاقاتك من جديد.*
*5.   خطط للغد اليوم :ــ*
*فى  نهايه يوم العمل راجع جدول أعمالك لتتعرف على حجم ما أنجزته. ثم خطط للغد  وضع ما ستفعله فى خطه عمل وذلك حتى يبدأ يومك التالى من أول لحظه دخولك  لمكان العمل . التخطيط لا يجعلك تضيع أى وقت فى البحث عن ما ستفعله . تحديد  الواجبات اليوميه مثل تحديد الأهداف إذا وضعت بصوره جيده ومحدده يمكنك  متابعتها وتنفيذها بإنضباط دون إهدارللوقت.*


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*إستعد للنجاح قبل أن تبدأ مشروعك*​​ ​ لتبدأ مشروع صغير ناجح لايتوقع له الفشل إليك هذه النصائح:
 1.    *إفعل ما تحبه :ــ*

 إنك ستبذل كثيرا من الجهد والوقت والطاقه لبدأ مشروع وتحويله إلى منشأه ناجحه ,لذلك من المهم أن تحبهبصدق وتستمتع بما تفعله مهما كان حجم المشروع أو نوعه.


 
2.    *إبدأ  المشروع وأنت مازلت موظف:ــ                                                                                                                                                                 *​ ما هى المده التى يستطيع الفرد أن يعيشها بدون نقود ؟ ليس طويلا *. *بل  وستكون المده أطول الى أن يدر المشروع  أى أرباح. كونك موظفا عند البدأ فى  المشروع يعنى وجود مال فى جيبك لضروريات الحياه التى قد تعيق تقدمك  فى  المشروع وإنجاحه.
*3.   **لا تقوم بذلك بمفردك:ــ*
 أنك  تحتاج لنظام دعم عند بدأ المشروع .يمكن أن يكون فرد من العائله أو صديق أو  زميل موضع ثقه تناقش معه فكره المشروع وينصحك بصدق وأمانه .وقد يشاركك  التفكيرعند التنفيذ.إذا لم تجد الشخص ذو الخبره الذى يشاركك حماسك فى البدأ  فى مشروع إلجأ  لمكتب من مكاتب الصندوق الإجتماعى المنتشره فى مصر .وهناك  ستجد المختصين الذين يناقشوك فى جدوى مشروعك وسبل دعمه إذا كنت ممن تنقصهم  الخبره . وقد يزودوك بفكره مشروع إذا كان لديك الرغبه الصادقه فى الإتجاه  للعمل الحر ولا تملك الفكره.
*4.   **أوجد العملاء أو الزبائن أولا :ــ*
 لا  تنتظر حتى تبدأ رسميا مشروعك لتتصل بهم ,لأن مشروعك لن يعيش بدونهم. وزع  كتيبات عليهم تشرح ماسيقدمه المشروع من منتجات أو خدمات وميعاد  الإفتتاح.إذا كانت المده بعيده داوم على الإتصال بهم حتى لا ينسوك.
*5.   **إكتب خطه عمل:ــ*
 إن  الغرض الأساسى من خطه العمل عند بدأ المشروع هو إنها ستجنبك إغراق وقتك وما  معك من نقود فى مرحله البدأ وتضع بذره الفشل بيديك قبل أن تبدأ. لضمان  نجاح المشروع ضع خطه عمل وإلتزم بخطواتها والزمن المحدد لكل خطوه.
*6.   **قم بأبحاثك :ــ*
*



*​ عند  بدأ المشروع تحتاج أن تكون خبيرا فيما تفعله سواء كان إنتاج أو تقديم خدمات  .لذلك يجب أن تبحث عن المعلومات الخاصه بمشروعك وتدرسها جيدا وتستوعبها  بإتقان على قدرالإمكان حتى تصبح أقرب لخبير فيها.
*7.   **أحصل على مساعده حرفيه:ــ *
 ليس  لمجرد إنك لديك فكره ممتازه عن ما تنوى بدأه إنك أصبحت خبيرا فى كل جوانب  المشروع. إذا لم تكن محاسبا إستخدم محاسب ,إذا أردت كتابه عقد ولم تكن  محاميا إستجر محامى. إنك ستضيع وقتك ومالك فيما لا تجيده ولست مؤهلا لعمله.  النجاح هو أن تعمل ما تجيده تماما وتترك ما لا تجيده للمتخصصين. لا يكفى  ان تفعل شىء لمجرد إنك تعرف فقط.
*8.   **تأكد من إستمراريه المال:*
*



*​ إدخر  ما يكفى لمرحله البدايه إذا لزم الأمر .اذا لم يكن ما لديك كافيا إتصل  بمستثمرين أو بنك لإقراضك.لا تتوقع إنك أثناء إنشاء المشروع تتوقف لتبحث عن  ممول. إن المقرضين عادة لا يرحبوا بالأفكار الجديده أو المبتكره أو العمل  الذى ليس له تاريخ لديهم . لذلك حضر نفسك  ماليا جيدا قبل أن تبدأ.
*9.   **كن محترفا من لحظه البدايه:ــ*
 من  لحظه البدايه يجب أن تعطى المتاعملين معك  الإنطباع إنك رجل محترف تدير  مشروعا بجديه وإخلاص. يجب أن يكون لديك كل ما يُعرف الناس بك وبمشروعك   ويسهل الإتصال بك مثل بطاقه تعريف الشخصيه, أرقام تليفونات خاصه  بمنشأتك,ورقم بريد إليكترونى. أكثر من ذلك عامل عملائك بإهتمام ومجامله  لتكسبهم إليك منذ البدايه لإن الإنطباع الأول يدوم طويلا.
*10.   **جهز كل النواحى القانونيه:ــ*
 من  المكلف جدا أن تصلح ما بدأته من خطأ بتجاهلك النواحى القانونيه أو تأجيلها.  إستخرج كل المستندات الضروريه للمشروع مثل السجل التجارى, التراخيص  الضروريه , البطاقه الضريبيه ...إلخ. إعرف كل المستندات القانونيه المطلوبه  منك قبل أن تبدأ مشروعك وتقع فى مشاكل تتسبب فى فشله.


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*موضوع حلو ومهم
ثانكس النهيسى لمجهودك*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*يثبت ....

بامانه لو بايدي مقولش غير كده 
موضوع فوق الرائع يا استاذنا 
وانا من اول نظره طلعت بفكره هتنفعني كده 
لسه لما اقرا بتعمق 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا رب 
*​


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *موضوع حلو ومهم
> ثانكي النهيسى لمجهودك*​


*شكرا لتشجيعك
ومرورك الغالى
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *يثبت ....
> 
> بامانه لو بايدي مقولش غير كده
> موضوع فوق الرائع يا استاذنا
> ...


شكرا لذوقك يسوع يباركك

ملحوظه

أنا نقلت المهم بالموضوع

لو عاوز تكمل أوتحتاج شيئ

المصدر

http://kenanaonline.com/users/DrNabihaGaber/topics/60435/posts/233695
​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*موضوع رائع جداً 

ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2011)

الملكة هيلانة قال:


> *موضوع رائع جداً
> 
> ربنا يباركك ​*


شكراا جداااا
مرور جميل جداا


----------

